# Lab husky mix need special grooming?



## apursifull (Jul 10, 2013)

I have a 12 week old husky lab mix, anyone know if she will have the undercoat? Or not? I know under oats require an experienced groomer.


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

its hard to say...depends on what characteristics the dog picks up.

sometimes they look more lab...










sometimes they look more husky










if your puppy does develop a undercoat you just need to have the right tools  the right tools make the job much easier to maintain a healthy coat. A professional grooming just makes the job easier  I prefer to have mine done 2 times a year cause I don't have the patience to brush him out thoroughly. but its very possible to manage on you own with no grooming experience  if your dog gets a undercoat post here and people will gladly give you any advice needed to groom the dog. Generally dogs with a undercoat will blow their coat one or 2 times a year. My experience is spring and fall. this is when they will need that heavy duty brushing . but its not something you need to worry about year round or on a everyday basis. ( as long as you get the hair out thoroughly not a little brushing everyday. If you do half hearted brushing then you may be brushing all year round :wink: )


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Both labs and huskies have undercoats and shed a ton. Your dog might not end up with the full husky coat, but you will still need tools to deal with the undercoat that a normal lab would have. A professional groomer can help, especially with a super fluffy dog, to get all of the undercoat out, but it's something you can do at home too.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Whether the coat is long and fluffy or short and close there will be a lot of undercoat, both dogs have good functional double coats to keep warm in cold water/weather. Sassy had 1/2" long fur on her back half and there was an immense amount of undercoat hiding under there. When I groomed the dogs she could easily have 15 grams of undercoat worked out where long haired Max usually has less than 10 grams - Sassy had a Guinea Pig and Max would only have a medium sized rat hiding in the coat.

If short I had really good luck giving her a warm bath outside so she didn't clog the drain with all that undercoat and taking her for a drying off walk. I would ruffle her fur to remove water and when she was blowing coat would also get a lovely fur mitt on my hand each time. Walk until completely dry and shedding will be less for a week or two. I use a brush or comb when I do the same with Max who has a non blowing luxurious double setter/spaniel type coat.

A short tined shedding rake and a furminator worked very well on her coat.


----------

